# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cá hấp ngon cho mọi người nè!

## konansieu

_Cá hấp ngon nhất nên là cá quả, vì thịt không nát. Món cá này nên ăn thành cá cuốn + bún + rau. Đầu cá thì nấu được bát canh chua ăn rất mát vào mùa hè. Thành phần nguyên liệu cũng khá đơn giản. Mình không thích làm món gì mà cứ lắt nhắt nguyên liệu mỗi thứ một tí (ví dụ Cơm rang Dương Châu chả hạn)_


Nguyên liệu
1. Cá trắm/ cá quả
2. Bia heineken
3. Gừng, xả, thìa là, mắm, bột canh, hạt tiêu, đường, ớt
4. Dưa chuột, cà rốt, dứa

Cách làm

1. Gừng thải chỉ nhỏ, xả thái lát mỏng, thìa là thái nhỏ, riêng cọc thìa là thì để nguyên dài như que tăm.
2. Cá rửa sạch, khứa chéo rồi tẩm ướp với xả, gừng, thìa là, mắm, tiêu, gia vị, chút đường (khoảng 20 – 30’)


Nhét xả, thìa là vào những khứa của cá cho thấm vào thịt cá 

3. Đổ bia heineken gia vị vào nồi hấp (mình hấp bằng nồi cơm điện, rất tiện) 
4. Rải cọc thìa là, gừng, ớt.
5. Cho cá lên trên và hấp cho đến khi chín (khoảng 15 – 20’ là ok)
6. Trong khi đợi hấp cá thì chuẩn bị các nguyên liệu ăn kèm như thái dưa chuột, cà rốt, dứa
7. Pha nước chấm thì nhớ thái cả thìa là và gừng vào…chẹp chẹp xơi rùi, ngon tuyệt. Món này ăn vào những ngày hè oi ả thì rất ngon và mát 
8.Tèn tén ten, món cá hấp bia, thơm nức mùi bia, xả, thìa là...chẹp chẹp...


_Cá hấp chín, cuộn bánh tráng cùng chút thịt lợn, rau sống rất thơm ngon và hấp dẫn._
Đây là món ăn vừa ngon, vừa dễ thực hiện, nguyên liệu cũng không mắc tiền, nhưng được cái là khi ăn, cả gia đình tụ họp lại cuốn cuốn, chấm chấm nhìn rất hấp dẫn và tình cảm.




*Nguyên liệu:*

- Cá: khoảng 1000g (cho 4 người ăn, có thể dùng cá thu, cá quả, cá chép … tùy thích).
- Thịt nạc thăn: 200g
- Hành củ tươi: 300g
- Bia: 2 lon heineken (600ml)
- Gừng tươi, hạt tiêu, muối, đường, nước mắm, xả, chanh, tỏi, ớt, bánh đa nem (bánh tráng)
- Rau sống: xà lách, húng bạc hà, giá, kinh giới, thì là

*Thực hiện:*

*Bước 1:*

- Cá đánh vẩy làm sạch, cắt khúc hoặc cá để cả con khía chéo vào thịt rồi tẩm ướp gia vị + thì là, xả băm nhỏ + chút đường. Bôi hỗn hợp ướp khắp mình cá, cả bên trong bụng cá và để 20 phút cho ngấm. Trong thời gian đợi cá ngấm gia vị, các bạn băm thịt lạc nhỏ vừa ăn và ướp muối.
- Gừng tươi cạo vỏ, rửa sạch, thái chỉ. Rau sống, thì là nhặt rửa sạch. Hành củ nhặt bỏ rễ và cắt dọc thân, bỏ bớt lá, rửa sạch, chần chín.

*Bước 2:*

- Chuẩn bị nồi hấp. Đổ 1 lon bia heineken vào nồi hấp (có thể dùng bia hơi cũng được). Xếp cá vào đĩa sâu, xúc thịt để lên trên rồi đặt vào vỉ hấp cách thủy, đậy kín vung, hấp khoảng 15 phút khi cá và thịt chuyển sang mầu trắng, dậy mùi thơm, rắc gừng và thì là (đã thái nhỏ) lên cá, hấp thêm 2 phút nữa.
- Khi ăn, trải rộng miếng bánh đa nem, gắp một chút rau, một củ hành, một ít cá, thịt để vào giữa cuộn tròn lại giống như cuộn nem ăn nóng chấm với nước mắm pha giấm, tỏi, ớt. Ngoài ra, cá hấp bia còn có thể ăn kèm bún chấm nước mắm chua cay cũng rất ngon và hấp dẫn.



nguyên liệu :

- 1 chú cá ( nguyên con tầm 1 ký, nửa ký, táng cho đã ) cá trắm, cá quả, cá mè, cá mập con
- thì là, mắm muối tiêu đường chanh( dấm ) ớt gừng tỏi
- 1 lon bia heineken

--- 

cách làm :

cá rửa sạch bằng bia heineken, lấy dao khứa chéo
thì là cắt lá nhỏ vụn = kéo. phần thân cắt cuống dài 5cm
gừng, tỏi, chanh bóc sẵn, đập dập cái j có thể đập

pha gừng, lá thì là, muối, tiêu, mắm, tỏi vào 1 cái bát << gọi là bát gia vị để ướp
lôi cá ra, bôi gio trát trấu lên con cá = cái bát vừa làm xong
nhớ nhét vào cái kẽ mà vừa cứa ý. cho nó thấm vào cá.

lúc này rảnh thì lấy cái giá sắt, hoặc nhà có dụng cụ hấp cá sẵn thì càng tốt.
rải phần thân thì là , gừng, ớt xuống lót.

nồi hấp thì dùng nồi cơm điện cho tiện. đổ bia vào nồi trc, nếu cảm thấy thiếu thì táng thêm ít nước vào. 


cá ướp xong tầm đôi chục phút, thì mang đặt lên cái giá sắt hồi nãy có lót thì là, gừng ớt, rưới ít bia lên nữa thì càng hay. cho vào nồi đóng vung hấp ( hấp mà mở vung thì tóc ấy màu vàng ' src="http://forum.petalia.org/public/style_emoticons/default/blushing.gif"> )

đóng nắp, ra bật máy chat khoảng 20 phút vào lấy cái xẻng xúc tất cả lót ra đĩa to

pha nước chấm như sau : tỏi đập dập, đường, mắm, muối, nước nóng, cắt ít thì là bỏ vào thì càng thơm. pha đều, vừa pha vừa chấm chấm mút mút, vừa miệng là dc.

rồi lôi tất ra bàn, lấy thêm 1 cái bát con để đựng xương.



_Cá hấp chín, cuộn bánh tráng cùng chút thịt lợn, rau sống rất thơm ngon và hấp dẫn.
_

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Nhìn có vẻ rắc rối quá. Không biết ăn nó nhue thế nào nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Chắc là mình làm được

----------

